# Buck Howdy - Aaaaah! Spooky, Scary Stories & Songs (2009)



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've listened to this one a few times... might be a modern classic. I played it for my kids and they are plenty freaked out. You should give it a try. Nice job on the songs, but terrific on the stories (most of which are familiar, but Buck's fingerprints are on them all). Good storytelling.

And, as the website clearly indicates, it won a Grammy Award.

Aaaaah! Spooky, Scary Stories & Songs


----------

